
Chicago undergraduate mathematics bibliography - Tomte
http://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~abhishek/chicmath.htm?resubmit=hn
======
DavidSJ
Recent discussion on /r/math:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/math/comments/3dbcfm/chicago_underg...](https://www.reddit.com/r/math/comments/3dbcfm/chicago_undergraduate_mathematics_bibliography/)

~~~
tokenadult
The Reddit discussion includes a comment by the original author of the
bibliography.

------
donovanr
Have to rep for my favorite math text that pretty much no one else has heard
of: Ray Mayer's Introduction to Analysis [1]. It's rigorous, compellingly
readable, and accessible to college freshmen. It was never published
commercially, but decades of students where I went to school have been
delighted by it, tortured by it, or both.

[1]
[http://people.reed.edu/~mayer/math112.html/index.html](http://people.reed.edu/~mayer/math112.html/index.html)

------
therobot24
> Janusz, Calculus

> The worst calculus book ever written. This was the 150s text in 1994–95; it
> tries to give a Spivak-style rigorous presentation in colorful mainstream-
> calculus-book format and reading level. Horrible. Take a look at it to see
> how badly written a mathematics book can be.

Pretty scathing review.

~~~
mzs
It really is a horrible text-book, Chris and/or Marci showed me once.
Fortunately my class used Spivak instead.

------
Ivanov
I think this list could use some updating. Most books on the list are super
old. Also, from cursory look, there appears to be only one book on discrete
math in _Intermediate_. There are tons of discrete math books that should
serve as stepping stones for the one listed. For example, Discrete Intro to
Math by Edward Scheinerman and Discrete Math by Susanna Epp.

~~~
Tomte
Old books aren't bad, in fact, it's rare that new books are much better than
_the very best_ of the old books.

The Reddit discussion linked in another comment yields an updated Github
repository, but a cursory glance didn't come up with any big changes.

Re: your Discrete Math complaint; if the author (and his friends, there were
very few reviewers involved) didn't specialize in Discrete Math, then it's not
surprising that somethign is missing. In fact the author actually explicitly
says that the list is incomplete and which his specialties were.

~~~
Ivanov
I am not really complaining about Discrete Math. The book listed in
_Intermediate_ is fairly/horrendously difficult for someone who hasn't seen
elementary treatment of the subject before.

Also, there are newer books of comparable quality to old classics like Algebra
by Birkhoff/Maclane. If nothing, they have updated prose. Chapter 0 by Aluffi
is phenomenal, for example.

------
black_knight
Recommending Maclane as the only book on Category Theory is a bit rough. I
would add «Conceptual Mathematics» by Lawvere to the elementary list to be
prepared.

------
wdr1
I miss Eckhart. It was a great place to study.

~~~
gtani
+1 (tho i was never an undergrad, or a math major)

